# Used or new machine?



## RLHornbeck (Nov 14, 2018)

My wife and I have a hobby that is turning profitable and are looking to upgrade our embroidery machine. We currently have a Babylock 6 needle machine that serves us well but we are looking for something more industrial to add on. Items made are mostly one off’s so a single head is all that is needed. Most items are based on 10 colors with the rest having to be changed out so a 15 or more needle is preferred.
What are peoples thoughts on new or used? We are bringing in enough cash to pay payments on a new machine if we want or could buy a used machine outright. I personally like a used machine that would be paid for as this is mainly a hobby, but if there is a good enough reason we would go new.
I have looked into new machines as that is easy. These are the machines that seem to fit:
Melco, EMT 16 plus 13,200
Tajima TMBP-SC1501 17,500
Barudan Pro 3 16,500
Happy HCD2-1501 14,500
All packages come with basic software, hoops, cap hoops, and training.

Used machines are much harder to figure out. What machines are good to look at and what prices should be paid for these machines? I know a lot depends on what comes with the machine but any help would be appreciated. I am handy and can fix most items on the machines as long as there a manuals and parts available.
What is a reasonable used machine cost?

New, used, cost, brand, model, anything would be helpful.
Thanks
RLH


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Up until recently I've only bought new. Someone I knew was selling a 3yo merlin that had been barely used. Price was OK, not cheap but OK. Two weeks after purchase it blew its main board and cost the same price I paid for it to fix it! 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## trendytees2 (Dec 11, 2018)

ZSK macxhines seem to be workhorses. Used on these is usually a safe bet.


----------



## RLHornbeck (Nov 14, 2018)

What are peoples thoughts on the SWF /E-T1501. I like the idea of a large bridge machine and know I can not afford a new large bridge. SWF has gone through some hard times with service but how about there overall quality of machines?

Is there anywhere specific to look for good used machine deals or dealers?

Thanks for the help


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

RLHornbeck said:


> What are peoples thoughts on the SWF /E-T1501. I like the idea of a large bridge machine and know I can not afford a new large bridge. SWF has gone through some hard times with service but how about there overall quality of machines?
> 
> Is there anywhere specific to look for good used machine deals or dealers?
> 
> Thanks for the help


For get SWF problems of parts haven't changed and they are now made in 3 different countries i have seen bent tubular arms on new machines that were manufactured like that you may as well lump them with the Chinese machines 

The only machines worth looking at if your serious about making this a business are

ZSK
Barudan 
Tajima

In that order. There after

Happy 
Melco (difficult to use needs a computer constantly to work)
Swf (if you dare to gamble)
Chinese 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo Daddy (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought the Melco XTS machine in 2013. What a really good machine. I wish I would have bought used though. But buying new then, was nearly turn key. Now, we are closing our business down and I am probably going to sell my XTS. Still a fast machine and ready to go with all the software. I wish I would have been able to get that in 2013.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to put my plug in for ZSK. I bought a new Sprint 6 a few years back and have not had one iota of issues. I live in the sticks a long way from any tech and have been tickled with the thing. I tried a used SWF table model first and it had problems. The servo motors in the ZSK are sweet and there is a lot less oiling points to worry about compared to the SWF. I really wanted a super heavy machine for stability and the SWF was over 600lbs. The sprint is light enough my wife and I can pack it around if needed but it hasn't seemed to suffer from being lighter. It's a bridge machine on a much smaller frame than most so it's about perfect for the one-off small shop owners like me. I get an occasional large job. Doing a few hundred bags as we speak but they are all individual names below a logo so they're basically all one off jobs anyway. I have done several cases of hats and it's definitely slow compared to what a 4 head would be doing but it runs good enough I load one and hoop another and go work on other things while it sews.


----------

